# Jochie Ulrich - Super KNPV Mali and super pups



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres some video of Jochie Ulrich and three male pups from one of his litters at 9 weeks. Who says KNPV bloodlines dont have good grip 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYfN9hxI2io
Jochie comes from a super combination that has produced alot of top of the food chain KNPV dogs. Rico te Lindert, Kwinto Van Doelen and Rico Vergossen. I have collected semen from Rico Vergossen to add to my Dutchies down the track.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice Chris thanks for posting. Jochie looks very impressive as do his offspring.

Ben


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice vid ... btw, what's your reason why you tie out your pups with such a narrow collar vice a harness, ??


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

rick smith said:


> nice vid ... btw, what's your reason why you tie out your pups with such a narrow collar vice a harness, ??


 The video was taken in Holland, I live in Australia so im not sure. I guess not everyone like harnesses.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

rick smith said:


> nice vid ... btw, what's your reason why you tie out your pups with such a narrow collar vice a harness, ??


usually people won't use a harnas here.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

nice video chris


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice dog and pups. He is bred on Duco2 right.?


----------



## andrew tygo (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes duco II on the top and bottom brn 15819


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> usually people won't use a harnas here.


Is there a reason for them to not use a harness?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Not pertinent to the pup vids posted since dog was tied out, but in many previous threads both the KNPV and the NVBK people have pretty much stated that the collar is much preferred over the harness.

It seems they do very little of tying dogs out to posts or restraining them for decoy walk ins. The dog is lead to the decoy, and the collar is used for more precise control of the dog, to "guide" the dog where the grip is needed, hard to control where a dogs head will exactly be while on a harness. 

It was stated that harnesses are pretty much only used with dogs with sensitive throats.


----------



## andrew tygo (Oct 29, 2010)

from what I've seen and heard from knpv trainers they do a lot of tying dogs out from young pups to adults.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

andrew tygo said:


> from what I've seen and heard from knpv trainers they do a lot of tying dogs out from young pups to adults.


just going by what I have read on this board in regards to use of harnesses.
As well as what what said about posting dogs out for work (maybe that was only the NVBK people that mentioned that, or a KNPV person or two)

take the part out of the tying dogs out. maybe I am misremembering what I THOUGHT I read...has happened before


----------



## andrew tygo (Oct 29, 2010)

not a problem i know that some trainers tie them out and i'm sure that there are some that don't.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

A harnass is useless to me, I want to control the dogs head and not the body when it comes to bitework...cant use a harnass to guide the dog to the spot where I want him to go plus it simply doesnt give you the control over the dog in a way that a collar does give you control.

as for tying out ? some do and some dont...some think its usefull so see a pup jump and go nuts when its tied out during a training....I think its totaly and utterly useless and just tires the pup out plus god knows what other kinds of damage it can do to itself whilst being tied out....its usefull up to a point but I never tie my dogs out very long or often for that matter....they come out when its time to work and otherwise they stay in the kennels in or in the car.

I guess most people tie their pups out in order to see if hes active enough or so they can say "will you look at my pup jump" where as i dont care if it sits, sleeps or whatever, aslong as he does the job when its time I really dont care about what he does inbetween those times...over the years i have met plenty of people who would get rid of a pup just coze it wasnt active enough when being tied out alongside the field....who cares ? aslong as its active when it matters its not that important....an active pup does not a good workingdog make and vice versa.

I have to be honest and say that personaly i cant stand it when I train with my dog and the whole fence it tied up with them jappy lil ****ers going bezerk over whatever is happening on the field...the best thing is tho that when the owner finaly gets to do something with his pup and its been japping its lil furry head of all evening or day its just to tired to anything at all and they just stand there wondering why that happend *** SIGH ****


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> A harnass is useless to me, I want to control the dogs head and not the body when it comes to bitework


How can you have any control at all when the dog is back-tied?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice already answered.
Only collars here, no harnesses and tying out a pup is not done.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> How can you have any control at all when the dog is back-tied?


I don't know what "back-tied" means exactly but this is how we do it.

The decoy agitates the dog and then moves slowly backward.
The handler holds the dog at the collar or a short leash and brings the dog to the decoy. He holds the dog back ans guides him towards the leg until the pup opens his mouth wide and then he places the pup on the leg. Result is always a full mouth entry at exactly the right spot.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> How can you have any control at all when the dog is back-tied?



I dont back tie to begin with...I hold the dog myself at the end of the leash

what I do is have the decoy agitate the pup/young dog, walk in on the dog while im holding its collar and I will put it on the arm where i want it, upper bicep to be exact, I dont pull the leash back to bring the leash taut so to speak, I go behind the decoy and nudge the leash towards me to have the dog increase its grip if needed, I want him to dig and not to pull so no backtying ever.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I dont back tie to begin with...I hold the dog myself at the end of the leash


Oh, that's what back tie means 
In that case we don't back tie either. Handlers always holds the dog.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I dont back tie to begin with...I hold the dog myself at the end of the leash


Oh I see. I thought your post had relevance to this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Oh I see. I thought your post had relevance to this thread. Sorry.



Its ok....thats what you get when you start to think Christopher....No need to be sorry, I didnt expect anything less


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

From what I understand some big US vendors are starting to complain about the throat damage in dogs that wont bark (forgot the correct term) Heard they are trying to change the minds of some of the Dutch folk to switch to the harness.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Will: I think you're refering to laryngeal/larynx paralysis.
I don't think tieing out on a small collar is the (only) cause. In some bloodlines there is a genetic predisposition for developing larynx paralysis.
Larynx paralysis is seen in a stressfull/exciting situation for a dog, (s)he start barking normally and later on it sounds hoarse.
Some say (frequent/excessive) use of e-collar is also a cause of it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

As per veterenarian info:

Larynxparalyse is seen mostly in older dogs of larger breeds such as Labrador - and Golden Retriever, Bouvier and St. Bernard dog. Usually the cause is unknown (idiopathic).
It is less often seen after damage to the nerves and muscles of the throat trauma, a muscle / nerve disease. Sometimes an underactive thyroid is the cause of the problem.
In aggravation of the condition, the quality of life for the dog diminshes severly, because the very slightest effort will lead to great anxiety symptoms. Fainting, or even death may result.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

@Selena--That was it. Thx


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Can be caused by dogs being choked out either for outing or to deal with a dominant dog.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

René Hendriks said:


> Nice dog and pups. He is bred on Duco2 right.?


 Of course. Duco2 rocks, or should say did rock.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Oh I see. I thought your post had relevance to this thread. Sorry.


And this guy is part of the AWMA, what a representative. ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> just going by what I have read on this board in regards to use of harnesses.
> As well as what what said about posting dogs out for work (maybe that was only the NVBK people that mentioned that, or a KNPV person or two)
> 
> take the part out of the tying dogs out. maybe I am misremembering what I THOUGHT I read...has happened before


 KNPV folks tend to tie out along the field edges pups and young dogs. NVBK not so much from what I have seen. 
I personally like the idea of having them on posts while the other dogs are worked.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome pup with a full mouth on that sleeve. I see why most KNPV dogs have balls the size of grapefruits. That sleeve is actually bigger than that pup and he didn't want to let go. We have one Dutchie that sounds like he has been smoking a pack a day since childhood. He is a smaller dog but that is how we got him. Doesn't seem to bother him but its a softer and less sharp bark.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> And this guy is part of the AWMA, what a representative. ](*,)](*,)](*,)


\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So it was one pup. You got video of the rest of them ?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So it was one pup. You got video of the rest of them ?


 Its actually three different pups but they are that similar and consistant they all look like the same pup. I thought it was one pup myself when I first saw it as well.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Late reply Chris,
A 9 week old puppy gripping a hard sleeve, full mouth!!!!!!!is that normal or that dog is special. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd love to see that pup in a year!!! Super Dog!!


----------

